
Gitalk: a comment plugin base on GitHub Issue and Preact - booxood
https://github.com/gitalk/gitalk
======
booxood
Online demo: [https://gitalk.github.io/](https://gitalk.github.io/)

------
chuyik
wow nice approach, any plan to support Japanese?

------
booxood
Welcome to try

